# Fishing show in Raleigh



## hbfisher813 (Oct 10, 2018)

Is anybody going to the Bass & saltwater Fishing show in Raleigh this weekend (1-11,1-12 ,& 1-13) ?


----------



## kbueno1 (Jun 3, 2015)

yup. There are hockey games Friday night and Sunday afternoon so the area may be a bit congested around those times.

-KBueno


----------



## hbfisher813 (Oct 10, 2018)

Raleigh seems to be congested all the time. I may go up Saturday evening for an hour or so. I can get may daily walking in and shop for fishing gear at the same time.


----------



## jwfishn (Jul 8, 2009)

outside flea market guy will have a lot of saltwater tackle.


----------



## pern (Apr 15, 2009)

They had some decent deals. I got a bunch of free stuff and some cheap gulp stuff that I needed. Anytime the wife wants me to buy fishing stuff I'm game. I did go Friday instead of the weekend so it was slower.


----------



## hbfisher813 (Oct 10, 2018)

I ended up buying a FishStyx surf rod and some terminal tackle. I saw some good deals .


----------

